# Funny badge stories.



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

1} Stopped a kid once. Plates revoked insurance.
I asked for his paper work. He tells me that he forgot his license but it's OK cause he's a trooper. He then flashes a state badge and starts rolling up the window.

I asked to see the badge and I.D. It says State Police special.
I asked him what the special was. {I already knew}. He tells me that he's a special agent with the state police internal affairs division.

Just toying with him, I tell him I'm calling the local barracks to verify. He tells me that they won't know of him because he's I.A. and part of his job is to remain unknown. He was good, and would'nt budge. 

I pull out my cell phone and start dialing. He tells me that not only are my in trouble, so is the trooper who responds. Like I said...he was good.

It was a quiet night so I did call for a trooper just to see how long this kid would stick to his story. Upon arrival, he started crying like a baby.
Into my badge collection it goes.

2} Low-rider Toyota cutting through traffic with florescent 4-way flashers, car alarm sounding continuously. Stop said idiot. He reaches over to his back seat, pulls out a campaign hat and puts it on his lap.
I ask him what the hat is for. He tells me "the job". I ask what job. He tells me state police. From where? State Police Burlington! I asked him if it was near the mall. After a long pause, "Well ya!"
I keeled over and burst out laughing. These guys got balls.

3} My partner and I stop a lady with a real bad attitude. She is getting fined. She pulls out a state correction badge and calls me an A.H.
Terrible attitude, something was not right. I call her work.
The guy who answers couldn't believe it. He tells me she was fired 5 years earlier and they could not get the badge and I.D. back from her.
We did. You think she was mad because of the ticket? Should have seen her when we took her badge/I.D. She actually had the balls to make a complaint and try to file a larceny report.

Any other funny badge stories?


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Our favorite whacker/jailbird/idiot/impersonator Dean who's AOL sn is Beaner739 just for those that want to take a look, has some good stories about him.

His first story he proudly told me and MRC not realizeing what a bufoon he sounded like. Him and his equally dub like friend Matt got Galls Volly. FF badges and walked around a mall in NH. When questionsed by the movie theater manager they told him they were on "interior". Dunno, he was all happy and proud telling us that.

Second was after 9/11
He was wearing black turnout pants and a generic fire dept. shirt holding a boot doing his own boot drive on the side of the road. With the badge clipped to one of his suspenders. Funny thing was, he was on probation and a condition was no impersonateing. Well he got his picture in the paper for doing that boot drive. To bad his probation officer reads the paper.

The latest I heard from a fellow dept. member 2 weeks ago. 
FD called to the movie theater to investigate a trouble light on the panel. Dean-o walks up with a FD shirt on and says "I am with the alarm company". He walks over to the panel and starts punching in the most random codes and buttons. The FF ask's if he has any sort of company ID. He say yeah in my van let me go get it. FF says why dont you just stay here. FF then says you look familar, who are you. Dean-o says his name and the FF puts two and two together and tells him he has 10 seconds to get lost of he'll get the cops. :roll: 


So he went from impersonating FF to now impersonating Fire Alarm tech's. :roll: :roll: Just doenst learn.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

stm4710";p="54634 said:


> Our favorite whacker/jailbird/idiot/impersonator Dean who's AOL sn is Beaner739 just for those that want to take a look, has some good stories about him.quote]
> 
> Curiosity got the best of me. I took a look at his profile :roll: . What an idiot.
> 
> Not very honest either :^o .


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Here is part of the profile for those that dont have AOHELL.



> Name:	Dean , Captian Dean ,Mr. ******
> 
> Favorite Gadgets:	Motorola HT-1000, Uniden Bearcat BC 780 XLT,Motorola MTS-2000,Motorola Spectra and Syntor X-9000
> Occupation:	E.M.T. Basic, Firefighter A-1, Massachusetts State Police Arson Squad,Essex County Sheriff's Department Narcotics Unit


Thing is, the only cert. he ever got was community CPR in high school health.......I know cause I was in his class.  Never took an EMT class,never even got a FR card. There is no such thing as Firefighter A-1, well MSP arson is easy to debunk......he is 19 and I think the only work he ever did with a narcotics unit was as a user.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

stm4710";p="54634 said:


> *Our favorite whacker/jailbird/idiot/impersonator Dean who's AOL sn is Beaner739 just for those that want to take a look, has some good stories about him....
> 
> His first story he proudly told me and MRC not realizing what a buffoon he sounded like....
> 
> ...


 

*STM - that little socially retarded sparky is dangerous... :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Jeep - I had to take a look as well, STM put the bug up my ass with the whacker stories...
Look at this nitwits profile...(Note the Pushbar & Spotlight on the CV)* :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: 
[web:877b438fb6]http://members.aol.com/beaner739/[/web:877b438fb6]


----------



## sgtmvm (Jan 17, 2005)

That's one of the most frightening profiles I've ever seen...look what else Google revealed, I wonder what the kid had in mind:

http://www.eham.net/classifieds/detail/138054

...so I ran an FCC license check on the callsign KNCC594 that he is using as an account...wonder if this agency is even aware of what this guy is up to:

Callsign:
KNCC594
Licensee: PROTECTION FIRE CO NO 1 FIRE DEPT

Applicant: BYFIELD, CITY OF
BYFIELD, MA 01922

Phone:
9784657271
Address:
5 CENTRAL ST
City, ST, Zip:BYFIELD, MA 01922

....f'in incredible...


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

I walk up on this hulking guy in the top of a stairwell in Franklin Hill in one of the worst hallways next to one of the worst drug dealing apartments ever to be seen. I startle the guy &amp; when I ask for ID he says in a low voice "I am Sparky from the Drug Control Unit, I just bought in there..."
He whips out this generic Security Officer badge at me real quick. Come to find out, he's an ex-Firefighter / Vietnam DAV with a plate in his head and 4 rocks of cocaine in his sock. Sorry Sparky, jail is calling.

House party in Southie one night. Lots of wise-assed kids in the apartment and "Mr Know It All" steps up to the plate and whips out a US Army MP badge. Asks about PC and warrentless entrys &amp; such. I had to explain to Junior that he freely &amp; voluntarially invited me into his abode. Not that I know much about the Army, but this kid knew even less. One MP badge given to a National Guard Recruiter friend of mine.


----------



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

KozmoKramer";p="54666 said:


> stm4710";p="54634 said:
> 
> 
> > *Our favorite whacker/jailbird/idiot/impersonator Dean who's AOL sn is Beaner739 just for those that want to take a look, has some good stories about him....
> ...


Bravo = Brovo lol what a nut


----------



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

Last time I checked, he had a late 80's, early 90's vic with a creamsicle lightbar on top (amber+clear Jetsonic I think) When I last saw him, his basement had more lightbars, sirens, and turn out gear than galls does.

I'm sorry to say I even knew the kid.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

MRC";p="54704 said:


> Last time I checked, he had a late 80's, early 90's vic with a creamsicle lightbar on top (amber+clear Jetsonic I think) When I last saw him, his basement had more lightbars, sirens, and turn out gear than galls does.
> 
> I'm sorry to say I even knew the kid.


--shudders--
MRC, thinking of the basement has replaced the giant whale in my night mares!!!!!!!! It was horrible, it looked like a fire station. :? Never again will I or you accept concert tickets.....


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

When the case I have pending is over, I wil have the Mother of all stories to tell. If someone can top this guy, God Help Us. :shock:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Not a glamorous one but still a badge story. (or lack of one)

I was a 17 year old lead foot with a mint 74 Chevelle, because of this car I got to know most of the Mansfield PD. One night some Mustang pulls up behind me and hits me with a blue dash light. (Thinking it was MSP) I pulled over on Rt 140. 

Kid walks up, looked no older than me and asked for my license and reg....stated that he was Mansfield PD. (Now at the time most of the MPD was a bunch of old timers) I said sure as soon as you show me some ID.

Kid got an attitude and threatened to lock me up for not producing my lic. I said I have no problem giving you my license provided that you are actually a cop, I informed him that I knew many if not all of the MPD (started rambling off a few names) and told him I have never seen him or the towns new cruiser before.

Kid told me to sit tight and walked back to his car, when he started to walk away I got out of my car to get his plate, kid took off running and sped off up Rt. 95

Turns out it was a chiefs kid from a few towns away. I guess he got off easy being who he was.

-----------

Back around the same time frame there was a sparky that hung out on Kelly Blvd. on the Plainville / North Attleboro line. The kid drove a dark blue crown vic with the orange rain jacket in the back window. Had some coffee cup looking radar unit on the dash and just sat in parking lots facing the main drag like he was running radar.

I pulled up beside a few times and said "Excuse me officer, where is the police department located?" he never said he wasn't an officer and just gave me directions. One time he asked if he could be of assistance and I replied "I doubt it" and sped off


----------



## Jasper (Dec 29, 2004)

seems like most of those weirdos end up being part time deputies....


----------



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

Gil,

William Golden.

Enough said.


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

I have one too though its not technically a badge story. This kid comes into the hospital one night and says his friend is the Emergency Room. I tel him where the ED is and ask him to move is vehicle from the ambulance ramp. He tells me "I'm a trooper" So I figure I let him stay there so I ask for his credentials. The kid pauses for a second and stumbles when he says its in his car do I still need to see it. So I become a little more suspicious. I say Yea I do. The kid goes back to his car and comes back about 5 minutes later. He then hands me a Business card. So I ask him what RTT he was and again he pauses for a second or two and then states the 69th. So I than ask him his age which he states 23!!!! well know !!!!. So I called the kids bluff and he finally came clean stating that its was his dad's card and he was going to be in the 77th or 78th. I then gave him some friendly advice about not doing that again because it get him locked up and thus ending his chances of possibly going to the MSP or any other PD for that matter. Plus I don't think dad would have been happy if sonny boy had to call him from the lock up because he was pretending to be his dad.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

ya know the thing is that his dad probally pulled some strings and he was probally 1 of the wash outs on day 1.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Dane";p="54771 said:


> Gil,
> 
> William Golden.
> 
> Enough said.


LOL How could I forget... Hey did you ever find that video?


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Im not a LEO, but I can still contribute to a partly funny call.


128 NB near rt3, its about 11am weekday, so theres not a heck of a lot of traffic, and this 15yr old beater is nearly stoped in the passing lane of 4 lanes. Im like WTF lady, at which time i proceded to *slightly* tailgate her, hoping she'de get the message; I hate passing on the right. She brake checks me a few times, so I drop way back, and figure she'll move eventualy, Im on the clock for work, I dont care if Im moving at a snale's pace.
She eventualy moves over, and starts talking into a handheld scanner, as I appraoch to pass, and get a good laugh. She rolls down her window, and using a method Ive only seen RISP do, waves me over to the BDL. I nod, drop back behind her, take her plate, and fly by her at about warp-9, *77'ed her, "Yes MSP? there's a female operating a XXX XXXX color XXX talking into a two-way radio trying to get me to pull over on 128, I dont feel safe, oh yea sir, by the way, i think her registration expired 6 months ago, she has a (red) RMV sticker on her plate!" They ended up calling me back about 15 minutes later asking me for more detailed personal info, but I never heard anymore about it. They wouldnt tell me if they had infact found her.
If you're going to try to BS me, at lest TRY!


----------



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

Still looking...


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

stm4710";p="54634 said:


> Our favorite whacker/jailbird/idiot/impersonator Dean who's AOL sn is Beaner739 just for those that want to take a look, has some good stories about him.
> 
> His first story he proudly told me and MRC not realizeing what a bufoon he sounded like. Him and his equally dub like friend Matt got Galls Volly. FF badges and walked around a mall in NH. When questionsed by the movie theater manager they told him they were on "interior". Dunno, he was all happy and proud telling us that.
> 
> ...


Here's a little something for you guys on Dean (from another board that I am on)... http://www.scancapecod.net/cgi-bin/...e3fc0285fa023842621026c4f4b;act=ST;f=7;t=2333

I did the research and put two and two together...what a whacker.

Who is William Golden?


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

WOW! :roll: :shock: Thanks Frank.

Hey MRC can you find the Batlabs thread when Deano burned a guy on radio purchase. God I love reading his online adventures


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

The kid cant keep his story together even on a forum. He's gonna fold when he trys to play lawyer infront of a judge.
First, the story was that the radio was on but didnt make any noise when the officer was near him, and it was on some MRPS or something channel.
4 posts later, the radio was off, and tuned to his employer's frequency.
Sounds like a few people are busting that kid's peanuts on there though..


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Id like to know who "realradioman" is though on that forum. They got him down to a T and knew everything I knew about him but it wasnt me or MRC. :-k :-k


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

stm4710";p="55016 said:


> Id like to know who "realradioman" is though on that forum. They got him down to a T and knew everything I knew about him but it wasnt me or MRC. :-k :-k


No idea...but it clearly looks like it is someone who hopped on there from here.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*STM - I don't even want to think of the unmerciful beating sparky would get if he ever joined this board...* :BE:


----------



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

stm4710";p="55016 said:


> Id like to know who "realradioman" is though on that forum. They got him down to a T and knew everything I knew about him but it wasnt me or MRC. :-k :-k


LOL yea that is great! He is in a lot of shit! Kids got problems....How old is he again?


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

A story from a few years back.

After the graduation ceremony a newly graduated trooper is getting on the mass pike to head home.

Approaching the plaza to get his ticket several lanes of traffic are merging together and the new trooper is frustrated by the vehicle next to him which was trying to get in the lane ahead of him. The new trooper finnally having had enough picks up his uniform hat from the seat next to him and holds it up to the window in all it's nice new shining glory and motions to the other driver to yield. The other driver looks at the hat and then very calmly picks up his hat from the seat next to him and holds it up for the new trooper to see. This drivers hat sparkled in all it's GOLDEN glory seeing that it was the hat of a MSP Major who was also on his way home from the graduation.

Accoring to the Major, who was the one who told me story, the young trooper rather quickly let the Major pull ahead.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

yeah i guess the majors badge was a little more shinny huh, i hope that wasn't an oman for the new troopers career.


----------



## mef245 (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Funny badge stories. (Patch)*

Was on the way in to work one day, saw a car a ways ahead pull into a HP spot (sign posted and whole spot painted blue w/HP emblem)
I saw from a distance a young burly male hop out and RUN very ably-bodied into a store. 
(Not close enough to make out any detail or for him to have seen me)
So I pull over, walk back to the car - no HP plac or plate so I start writing the gig. I get it almost done then I hear from behind "Hey yo...yo Uhma move it !" and I see a young hispanic male come walking over, saying he came out to move the car. I reply sure, after I finish writing. There was a Boston Police shoulder patch prominently displayed under the windshield. I ask "What's that patch, are you PO?" Kid says "uhmm..err...ahhhhh...well..errrr my dad's a state trooper." What does that have to do with a Boston Police patch pal? "Oh...well..ahhhh...mmmm my ahhh brother is a Boston cop and this is their car." I hand him the ticket ($300.00) "Well why don't you have one of them call me then" and leave.
A detail guy in the area clicks me a few minutes later; apparently the kid walks up to him, shoves the ticket in his face and asks how he's supposed to pay it. Then says he wants to file a complaint that he was racially profiled. All this now raises my interest to run the plate....the car that was his state trooper dad/boston cop brothers - registered to a 17 year old girl from Roxbury.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Working one of the click it ticket shifts (easy money). Stopped this nit wit for speeding. Walk up to the car and there is a patrol jacket on the back seat, not patches. Several police stickers on car, no mpa stickers though. Ask driver for usual. His wallet is an LEO Id case no badge or official id. I go back and run him out and find reg is revoked for ins. Also has a bop so I have it run out. He has weapon charges, MV and some A + B s ...
pull him out of the car and he is wearing a raid jacket that says federal agent and a baseball cap that I think was a boston PD or Maybe NYPD, not sure. While doing the inventory I find some of those toy radios that they sell at wallmart. Also some more uniforms but they did not have patches. This guy Had issues. I asked him about the jacket and uniforms and he said a friend gave them to him. 
What a nut.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

KozmoKramer";p="54666 said:


> stm4710";p="54634 said:
> 
> 
> > *Our favorite whacker/jailbird/idiot/impersonator Dean who's AOL sn is Beaner739 just for those that want to take a look, has some good stories about him....
> ...


I think I may have seen him on 128NB in Waltham around 4pm today...he got off at the Winter Street exit.

Black early to mid 90s Crown Vic, pushbar, spotlight, black wheels with centercaps, with a pair of those round halogen lights on the deck, and a siren :shock: mounted on the top of the pushbar, which was covered in snow.

I couldn't make out the front plate because it was covered with salt...unfortunately I didn't get to see the rear end of the car as he was getting off at the same exit I was...but, the front and side of it was enough.


----------



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

I dunno if it was him, he was arrested about 2 weeks ago for DWS in Danvers I believe, If he didn't learn his lesson then, he's going to be spending time as someone "sally."


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

There arnt many deans.........it was probally him.


----------

